# Archery range at Geneva State park



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

While out looking for work in the Geneva area I took a ride through Geneva State park. To my surprise I found they had put in a archery range. It is a very nice setup.3-20 yd.,2-25 yd,& 2-30yd. I now know how to over do it. I can hardly draw my bow back now. I shot there the last three days and I need a rest.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

how bout a few details? hours, rates, ect, I have hunted there in the years past,got a decent buck on the park property next to the golf coruse in 95, havnt been by there in a few years.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Regular park hours. No charge, there is a donation pole next to the range, it's up to you. Standard range rules. Rules are posted by the range. The range is right on the main road going to the small craft marina. It is on the west side right after maintenance building. Parking is on the right side by picnic pavilion.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

not sure but I believe I read in the p.d. that Punderson has a new range also...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Punderson does...Here's a link to archery/ gun ranges in Ohio with phone numbers

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...oting_ranges_default/tabid/17601/Default.aspx


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

There is a range at Punderson St Park it was designed and built by the Geauga Bowmen Archery Club you can see pictures at www.friendsofpunderson.com 
MIKE


----------



## ohfrenchy (May 22, 2009)

I just shot there at Punderson for the first time yesterday. Excellent range, just keep an eye on weekends for wandering picnic people. This is especially a concern on target station 1 of the archery trail. I some people walk out in front of the target as I was getting set up and when they appear they are right in front of the target.

But again, the range is really nice and has great targets.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

For those of you in SW OH, the archery range at Spring Valley is awesome! Maybe they are all like this, but there is a trail through the woods and as you walk along you come to shooting "stations." Targets are placed in the woods and you take your shot. What I thought was cool, was behind each station's number was the distance to the target. Before you shoot, you can judge what you think the range is, then look behind the sign to see how accurate you were. Some of the stations actually have wooden platforms with steps as to simulate shooting from the stand. Great place to practice! I had never been out there before, really enjoyed myself!


----------

